# E&M Audit - I am looking for someone



## sbicknell (Jun 7, 2010)

I am looking for someone that codes or audits E&M for New York Medicare. I understand the FI/payer is Empire Blue Cross, correct?

Does anyone have the E&M audit tool that they can send to me. Is there a website with the tool? I looked on Empire and can not find

Thanks in advance


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Jun 8, 2010)

*Neny*

I am in Northeastern NY and our payer is NGS Medicare. It hasn't been Empire here in years.


----------



## suemt (Apr 12, 2011)

Although most of the old Empire people are doing the same work at NGS!


----------

